# /etc/conf.d/net und ethtool [solved]

## trikolon

Hallo alle,

weiss jemand, wie ich in der networkconfig einen ethtool befehl (baselayout2) eintrage? Mit Google konnte ich ncihts brauchbares finden.

Hintergrund ist der, dass der r8169 chipsatz per default nicht mit 1Gb/s läuft sondern nur als 100 MBit. Dies kann man mit dem Befehle "ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000" ändern, das möchte ich aber nicht bei jeden Neustart eingeben. Weiss da jemand Rat?

Gruß BenLast edited by trikolon on Thu Jan 28, 2010 5:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NightDragon

Als Workaround hät ich gesagt /etc/conf.d/local.start 

Aber sicherlich gibt es was sauberes mittels baselayout.

Ahm schau mal bei den ganzen WLAN geschichten nach. Da muss man ja auch oft händisch nachtunen (speed, etc..) und ich kann mich erinnern einige normale Programme in /etc/init.d/net gesehen zu haben.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das sollte genau dein Problem beschreiben https://bugs.gentoo.org/195479

Sebastian

----------

## trikolon

hi,

danke für die tipps, das auf bugs.gentoo.org ist schonheftig, so gross wollte ich das eigentlich nicht betreiben  :Wink:  ich kucks mir mal näher an, danke!

----------

## trikolon

so, gelöst!

```
preup() {

        ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000

        return 0

}
```

----------

